# Why do some guy keeps there blades straight



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I hav a very large problem with guys in my area not angling there plows when they travel, :yow!: i always angle mine toward the left, maybe they don't realize they could hurt someone, i wish something can be done :yow!:


----------



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

lol...what do you drive around..and look for this...its no differant than meeting a tractor trailer


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Because some people dont use the brains they were born with...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I leave it straight. i like people to see what is coming at them so they know. I can also judge where the blade is in front. If they cant see a huge blade then they should not be driving.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I always drove around with my blade straight when I had a straight blade, I'm not the smartest tack in the box though.


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Small*



Burkartsplow;494263 said:


> I leave it straight. i like people to see what is coming at them so they know. I can also judge where the blade is in front. If they cant see a huge blade then they should not be driving.....


You have a small blade, I think the people he is talking about have like 8'-9' blades


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

foggyjr5;494269 said:


> You have a small blade, I think the people he is talking about have like 8'-9' blades


Hey, are you calling my blade small! I havn't had anything smaller then a 9 ft since 88!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

JD Dave;494276 said:


> Hey, are you calling my blade small! I havn't had anything smaller then a 9 ft since 88!


so you are drving down the road with a 9' blade, straight? Because "it's the same as a transport truck"

A transport truck is 8'6".

Trandsport trucks DO NOT travel on back country roads which are generally NARROWER Especially with snowbanks, etc...

That said, I love seeing these guys with their blades straight coming down the road. I always straighten my blade and give them a run for their money. All of a sudden they know how to angle their blade out of the way.


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

why does it matter!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymike;494307 said:


> so you are drving down the road with a 9' blade, straight? Because "it's the same as a transport truck"
> 
> A transport truck is 8'6".
> 
> ...


I never said anything about a transport and why do you take this tone with me. I have all V blades now anyway. Thanks for the heads up though, I appreciate constructive critizism coming form a guy like you. BTW I've had V blades since 98!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

crazymike;494307 said:


> That said, I love seeing these guys with their blades straight coming down the road. I always straighten my blade and give them a run for their money. All of a sudden they know how to angle their blade out of the way.


haha chicken anyone?:redbounce:redbouncewesport


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Chevytruck85;494315 said:


> why does it matter!!!


exactly. i never think about it, how ever my blade lifts when i leave the last job is the way it stays till i drop it at the next site. (straight, angled, half way up, all the way up ) whats the difference


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

some of you REALLY need to grow up..... who cares how you carry your plow!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I always ran with my straight blade angled fully to the left. If someone hit me head on they might bounce back to their side.

You guys think everyone is as smart as all of us on Plowsite. LOL

I just try to prepare for the unexpected.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

fatboy;494338 said:


> some of you REALLY need to grow up..... who cares how you carry your plow!!


Where have you been this year? Long time no hear.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

cet;494340 said:


> I always ran with my straight blade angled fully to the left. If someone hit me head on they might bounce back to their side.
> 
> You guys think everyone is as smart as all of us on Plowsite. LOL
> 
> I just try to prepare for the unexpected.


I got hit head on with my plow angled to the right.

The plow angled to the left, tripped and shot him off to the side. Not a scratch on my truck. It acted like a shock absorber


----------



## Ford_7.3_meyer (Nov 7, 2007)

I always angle mine to the left This year I had an old dude almost run me off the road because he had his blade straight with wings on a narrow country road


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

chill out people i dont honestly see the big problem with leaving it straight. and when i am using a straight blade i angle it to the right so if i clip a snow bank the truck wont be pulled into the bank.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

JD Dave;494316 said:


> I never said anything about a transport and why do you take this tone with me. I have all V blades now anyway. Thanks for the heads up though, I appreciate constructive critizism coming form a guy like you. BTW I've had V blades since 98!


the way you were talking I read you to carry your straight blade straight down the road.

For those who don`t understand why this is a problem, it sticks out over the lines and is unsafe for oncoming motorists. Some people don`t seem to understand that an angled blade takes up less width than a straightened blade.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:lol if someone hit your plow having it angeled would not matter.

That hose would blow off the ram and it would collapse so fast it would not matter...

Defensive driving.
yea some plowers do not care or do not think about it.

What do you do when you approach the city, state, road grater or county plow? Their wider that 8ft?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well Crazy mike, you better put me on your christmas list because I carry my plow the best way there is 

I take it off and put it in the back of my truck !!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i always drive with my plow on the ground...


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey cet.. pretty much packed in the snow thing, I changed occupations, I bought one of the biggest tranny shops in the GTA, hows your winter?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think they should ban all straight blades, Blizzard Plows and we should all have to run V blades no larger the 7'6".


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

fatboy;494362 said:


> Hey cet.. pretty much packed in the snow thing, I changed occupations, I bought one of the biggest tranny shops in the GTA, hows your winter?


mind posting or pming the info.

I go thru trannys like crazy... I drive a doge...

But we have about 10 trucks now and you never know....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

fatboy;494362 said:


> Hey cet.. pretty much packed in the snow thing, I changed occupations, I bought one of the biggest tranny shops in the GTA, hows your winter?


I wish you the best of luck in your new venture but I hope I never need your services.

Snow was super busy in the beginning. Things have slowed down a bit now. We have been through way to much salt.

I am not sure how many years I have left. Quite a bit of stress.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymike;494352 said:


> the way you were talking I read you to carry your straight blade straight down the road.
> 
> For those who don`t understand why this is a problem, it sticks out over the lines and is unsafe for oncoming motorists. Some people don`t seem to understand that an angled blade takes up less width than a straightened blade.


That fine, I don't mind a discussion. I drive farm machinery all year round down the roads and it's 15 ft wide if I'm lucky. BTW I've also had my A license for 17 years, so I know a little bit about width laws.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

JD Dave;494370 said:


> That fine, I don't mind a discussion. I drive farm machinery all year round down the roads and it's 15 ft wide if I'm lucky. BTW I've also had my A license for 17 years, so I know a little bit about width laws.


I too drive farm equipment all year around which is why I have a problem with people thinking they own the road and can drive something that is wider than it needs to be.

Sure, if you are going down the road 2 mins, you leave your header on. But if you need to go thru down you put it on the wagon, why make everyone swerve out of your way?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You Farmers/Growers always think you own the roads.wesport


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i think im going to start plowing lawns. something i could do year round. call it "bri's weed removal and landscape leveling."

far as angling the blade i dont run a big blade and i stay between the lines so it isnt a issue. when traveling at higher speeds i always angle anyway thinking i might save fuel.
lower speeds in town i often dont bother angling \


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymike;494374 said:


> I too drive farm equipment all year around which is why I have a problem with people thinking they own the road and can drive something that is wider than it needs to be.
> 
> Sure, if you are going down the road 2 mins, you leave your header on. But if you need to go thru down you put it on the wagon, why make everyone swerve out of your way?


Your right Mike, thanks for being a gentlemen.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Lol 

Around hear the farmers drive down the express ways with the corn or the bead head still on..


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Actually, if you are transporting your blade with i angled to the left, this COMPLETELY wrong, and is dangerous as well. This is not only according to SIMA standards, but it is now even being written on many plow manufacturers websites. The reasons for doing this by FAR outweigh the misconception of "the cars and trucks bouncing off of them". If the plow is angled to the right, the plow DOES collapse...cushioning the shock, then rolling the oncoming vehicle off. 
Now, for the main reason why angling t the right should be one; If you have ever seen a truck with the plow angle to the left ever even TICK the side banks on a road, you would see just how deadly it can be. If the edge of the blade touches this, (the hard pack is always higher on the side of the road, right?), it will literally suck the truck right off the road and be a very HIGH potential for rollover let alone into a ditch, tree, or anything else. If the blade is angled to the right, the truck will touch and even scrape, but will gently veer off the snow bank. Going down the road with the blade angled to th left is just plain crazy, and in or opinion, just left to the people who don't realize or know any better. Now I don't mean this in any personal way or anything so please don't take it like that...I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i always angle my straight blades so it doesnt stick out as far. and with the Vs i always put it in V when traveling. i dont see many people that travel with them straight.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks cet... lol I hear that allot, I say it all the time... hope I don't see you soon!
so far it the best thing I've ever done.. payup


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am glad I have a vee blade.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Runner;494393 said:


> Actually, if you are transporting your blade with i angled to the left, this COMPLETELY wrong, and is dangerous as well. This is not only according to SIMA standards,
> I'm just stating the facts.


Would you please site your sources web page for us?

It is published to carry it to the left.
if you angel it to the right your blade is closer to the snowbank on your right not farther away..

but never mind I would like to see your source, 
prove me/us wrong..(web site)


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

toby4492;494407 said:


>


I like that, those are great.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

cet;494422 said:


> I like that, those are great.


Just hanging out enjoying the thread.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

When I'm traveling at slower secondary, around town speeds I usually keep my 8 ft plow STRAIGHT...because I LIKE IT that way...when on the highway I angle to the right because I LIKE IT that way...nothing else matters and everyone I see has a different way of doing it, and some do it the same...WHO CARES????


----------



## k-man (Dec 10, 2007)

This is pulled off of Boss website under transporting tips.
• When transporting a snowplow, angle the blade to the right (toward the curb). This will reduce the chance of catching a curb or a snowbank that could pull your vehicle into it.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

ABES;494350 said:


> chill out people i dont honestly see the big problem with leaving it straight. and when i am using a straight blade i angle it to the right so if i clip a snow bank the truck wont be pulled into the bank.


that's my thinking, that's why i always angle it to the right.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

For the SIMA publication, I would have to do some searching for the sheet on that. When I saw it, it was a printed version that someone received at a conference. It had all kinds of cool stuff in it. Here is a page off of Boss' website that is one that states this as well. It i under the Basic Practices section.
http://www.bossplow.com/snow_plows.html


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

k-man;494459 said:


> This is pulled off of Boss website under transporting tips.
> • When transporting a snowplow, angle the blade to the right (toward the curb). This will reduce the chance of catching a curb or a snowbank that could pull your vehicle into it.


welcome... nice first post



Runner;494466 said:


> For the SIMA publication, I would have to do some searching for the sheet on that. When I saw it, it was a printed version that someone received at a conference. It had all kinds of cool stuff in it. Here is a page off of Boss' website that is one that states this as well. It i under the Basic Practices section.
> http://www.bossplow.com/snow_plows.html


o.k. I guess now I have to go find where I saw it that they wanted you to swing it to the left..

but thats what i was looking for.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

bribrius;494380 said:


> i think im going to start plowing lawns. something i could do year round. call it "bri's weed removal and landscape leveling."
> 
> far as angling the blade i dont run a big blade and i stay between the lines so it isnt a issue. when traveling at higher speeds i always angle anyway thinking i might save fuel.
> lower speeds in town i often dont bother angling \


How Ironic, I have Tom's weed removal and landscape leveling because where I live in Michigan that is all we have to push around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

There was a letter in a newspaper once from a old man who wrote in and complained that the plow drivers shouldnt drive around with there V PLOWS in a V saying this wouldkill someone by cutting a car right inhalf , i read that and thought hum what would he say to me coming down the road with my9' straight blade with prowing rubber marks down the side of his car as he passed me, or my 9'6" vee plow straight accross over the yellow line lol.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Fisher manual for the 8' HD MM2 straight blade says:



> 1. Completely raise the blade.
> 2. Adjust the blade height for maximum snowplow
> headlamp illumination.
> 3. Adjust the blade to the straight position.
> ...


That said, I always run with it full left angle thinking along the lines of partially deflecting a potential head on collision, minimizing aerodynamic drag, minimizing my front end's reach when cornering in town and maximizing cool air on the radiator. Most of these items are covered no matter which way you angle the blade...keeping my truck out of a ditch is a nice plus...think I'll try angling to the right.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I would think angeling the blade to th right would put the lower corner of the blade very close to the snowbank and expressly close to the hard stuff at the bottom?

The middle of the road is there marked or not, no matter if one side of the road is obstructed or not.

The vehicle going up hill has the right of way.


The bigger truck wins!


But like Cet mentioned everyone should have to run a V plow then both sides can be back.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

It all depends on the conditions. If its hard to see out, then I keep it straight and lower it a couple inches so I can use the headlights better. This way the headlights aren't as blocked by the plow. But 95% of the time its always angled to the RIGHT. As far as I'm concerned, its the only way to go. Think about having it angled to the left and catching a snow bank or a pole or post. It would grab the truck and whip it right around into it before the cyclinders let go. And If its angled right then if a car hits the left side sticking out, then the angle cyclinders will absorb a lot of the impact instead of your truck. Always to the right unless theres a special circumstance. JMO


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

I personally have always angled mine to the left for the simple fact I thought having it straight wasn't very aerodynamic. Maybe to the right is better, but I wouldn't have created a post complaining about people who don't angle their blade when driving down the road. I just don't really care.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i always angle mine blade to the left a little bit. it just looks gay driving around with the blade strait while transporting it from one place to another. i call those guys superplowers!!ha-ha just my .02 but it doesn't matter as it's a matter of preference and opinions are like a--holes everybody has one.so to each his own. later, pete


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually run my MVP in Vee, but my straight blades I run straight. Never really gave it much thought.

I think the next plow I get will be a Blizzard 8611 with danger wings. Ill make sure that the 13' of blade hanging out front remains straight while in travel. Just for you crazymike.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

SnoFarmer;494389 said:


> Lol
> 
> Around hear the farmers drive down the express ways with the corn or the bead head still on..


Over here in hick country farmers actually plant crops on the roads!!


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree that people with larger plows should angle them, I cannot count the number of times this guy that lives near me has almost hit me with his plow, he runs a driving on a two lane road, with no sholder, he drives his 9' plow streight, and he hugs the center line, causing the plow to hang over into oncomming traffic.

Also, I keep seeing all these opinions on angle to left or right because this or that, well, how many of you have actualy caught a curb or snow bank while driving...I have, it was with a V so it was like it was angled to the right, I clipped the snow bank, snow when flying like I was windrowing it, and it kept me in the road, Sorry its late, so I know it prob doesnt make sence or isnt spelled right, but basicaly, it was to the right and I didnt go off the road or get spun around, agian sorry...


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Since noone else posted with this, I'll put in my $.02.

I have a 2 meter blade, so it's not that wide. I usually drive with it straight because if you travel at any kind of speed with the blade angled, the vehicle will pull to the opposite of the direction that you have the blade angled because it acts like a sail. 

That being said, I don't go very far with my blade on anyway. When I do angle it I go to the right for the aforementioned reason of catching curbs, snowbanks, etc...


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;494265 said:


> I always drove around with my blade straight when I had a straight blade, I'm not the smartest tack in the box though.


huh Dave. . .

That's _sharpest_ tack in the . . .


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;494276 said:


> Hey, are you calling my blade small! I havn't had anything smaller then a 9 ft since 88!


Any_what_ smaller than 9 ft? Does that mean length or width?

(yu gotta stop givin' out straight lines!)


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

cet;494363 said:


> I think they should ban all straight blades, Blizzard Plows and we should all have to run V blades no larger the 7'6".


You can see my new one Feb 1st in Burlington!


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

It seems like angling the blade makes it stick out further in a intersection so I'm more comfortable with keeping the blade straight as long as the road conditions allow it. If I plan on going through the center of town I'll angle it.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I angle mine to the right just for the fact that I sit on the left side of the truck. Makes it easier to see how close I am to something when I try to get through narrow spots....... Ya know, that damn curb below the drive through window....


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*Less road grime*

I rum mine straight because I get less road grime on the drivers and passenger windows and mirrors. Although when I', going through town I angle to the right because I don't want to take the parked car's mirrors off.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

bigearl;494609 said:


> I rum mine straight because I get less road grime on the drivers and passenger windows and mirrors. Although when I', going through town I angle to the right because I don't want to take the parked car's mirrors off.


I actually find angling to the left kicks up far less grime than straight or to the right. I find there's much better visibility angled to the left than to the right, and I'm all for being able to see!

When I run on the highway, I tend to angle to the right because I tend to hang in the left lane and with the concave surface the truck straightens out nicely between compensating for wind and compensating for the pitched road surface.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I put mine in the scoop position. I wanna scoop up anything that gets in my way, including gas mileage


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

keep it straight let insurance take care of it. Just make sure it is high enough to take off the mirror


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Straight, Looks better from in the cab :waving:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

As mentioned before, 8'-6" is the max width of a vehicle on the street. Mirrors may stick out more for visibility but I don't think most places will allow you to be 10' wide on the street without an overwidth permit!

Not to mention, a semi's mirrors are well above average traffic, and even if a mirror hit a car its not going to open up the side of it like a can opener like a plow would!

IMO, 8' and under you can do what you want, if you want to angle left and deflect misguided oncoming traffic, power to ya. You wanna angle right and reduce the risk of rollover etc, power to ya.

But anything over that I think should be angled, seems to me it would just be common sense from a safety aspect. Also seems to me that the people who do drive with a large blade straight forcing traffic to swerve around is either a)completely ignorant or b)is using it as a '***** Extention' to get more attention. Not to mention if you made a Ministry car swerve around you, I think you'd be guarenteed a ticket, or at least a pull-over and spot inspection. Why risk it?

Just my $.02 

For me, I'm using V's so I guess I'll be cutting cars in half. Hope no one's sitting in the middle front seat.... 

I have a feeling this threads gonna be just like the one about leaving strobes on while driving...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've never angled well driving for a few reasons, one being it blocks the headlihgts(either side depending on which way you angle it) and since i have really big wings on it i would either be scraping it all the time or catching the snow bank even sooner then if i left it streight. plus my plow isnt much wider then my truck so im not hanging over the lines at all either.

a few days ago i actuly had my truck catch a bank and spin me around 10 times on a 4 lane road....i was travling at 45 or so...i was in the right lane..a black durango was in the left, with no center median she did not know where the middle was and came over into my lane when a oncoming car got alittle close..i slowed down and moved over alittle more...bout that time i cought my snowbank on the right and went for a ride..luckly no one was behind me and i was able to keep it in my 2 lanes.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cet;494363 said:


> I think they should ban all straight blades, Blizzard Plows and we should all have to run V blades no larger the 7'6".


Ok then if someone have tractors with no power steering do you think they enjoy work hard to change turn because V plow weight around 600 pounds or more but for straight plow it weight around 300 to 500 pounds that are 8 feet wide.

But it will wear out joint and bearing in spindler on tractor. I would like to have but want proof it best and would not stress tractor to break stuff that is too heavy.

I like straight blade because less maintain plus few hydraulic cylinder but with v plow it best but cost to keep work good.

I notice many people use V plow it seem to be easy to use plus they done job fast than old style straight plow.

If I have Ford L9000 then I would try find giant V plow then I would use all day and earn moneypayuppayup


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ABES;494350 said:


> chill out people i dont honestly see the big problem with leaving it straight. and when i am using a straight blade i angle it to the right so if i clip a snow bank the truck wont be pulled into the bank.


exactly what your suppose to do is angle the plow right... if you have the plow angled left your more likely to clip something on the side of the road and pull your truck into it.. also with the blade straight wouldnt that block even more air from getting to the truck?


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

JD Dave;494370 said:


> BTW I've also had my A license for 17 years, so I know a little bit about width laws.


 I didn't know that you "Northies" had to be liscenced to end all of your sentences with Aye.?!?!?! Whats the fine for Ayeing without a liscence????

tymusic

Grandma always said that you should learn something new every day...thats one.... if I can get another before midnight then I can be stupid all day tomorrow!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

heather lawn spray;494576 said:


> huh Dave. . .
> 
> That's _sharpest_ tack in the . . .


LOL, That's what I meant. Why is everbody giving me a hard time? I was just having fun with the thread!!! I'm not an agressive driver and the only 2 lane road I drive on is the road I live on. Where I plow in Mississauga and Etobicoke the roads are all 4 lanes. It's funny I was salting today and I was taking note of all the people that had blades on, which I have never done in the past. I was surprised, some were angled left, some right and about half of them were straight.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

UglyTruck;494788 said:


> I didn't know that you "Northies" had to be liscenced to end all of your sentences with Aye.?!?!?! Whats the fine for Ayeing without a liscence????
> 
> tymusic
> 
> Grandma always said that you should learn something new every day...thats one.... if I can get another before midnight then I can be stupid all day tomorrow!!!


Were born with the EH! You have to take a test to get your A and apparently some people think of me as an A #[email protected]! sometimes. Hey where is FisherBoy anyway, he started this thread,


----------



## medicboot (Jan 23, 2005)

This thread remids me of the song International Harvester.

Just wait in line and tip your hat to the man up an the tractor.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

I run mine strait as long as there much trafic... when i go threw town i angle to right and try to keep on side roads, not main drag...

seems to work for me...


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Straight Blade*

I tried to run mine with it angled, but it sits too low to the ground angled, and I kept hitting things with it, so I just drive with mine straight, I only have a 7'6 plow, and I always angle it when I am in traffic, but I don't usually keep it angled driving around.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mnormington;494569 said:


> Since noone else posted with this, I'll put in my $.02.
> 
> I have a 2 meter blade, so it's not that wide. I usually drive with it straight because if you travel at any kind of speed with the blade angled, the vehicle will pull to the opposite of the direction that you have the blade angled because it acts like a sail.
> 
> That being said, I don't go very far with my blade on anyway. When I do angle it I go to the right for the aforementioned reason of catching curbs, snowbanks, etc...


I agree with you.

First of if you have a a bigger blade than 8' 6" I think it would be the law to keep it with in the legal 8' 6" max with without wide load markings and all the other rules like only daylight hours no weekends. If you don't think so, ask a knowledgeable police man in your area. I'm sure if you did hit someone or they hit you a good lawyer would find a way to move you money to their bank without much of a problem.

That being said if you are under the max width like 99% of the guys here. running it strait will most defiantly get you proper tire wear. Don't believe me? try this. Keep your blade striate and head down the highway at 55-60. Take you hands off the wheel and steer your truck by slitely angling the blade left then right. Trust me it works and it proves the fact they when to keep the blade at angle you compensate wearing the front end and tires more then needed.

PS. If you don't like my blade strait ... too bad, stay out of my way.. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i angle to the curb so to the right. so it would look just like a muni plow. i dont go full angle that would just seem useless to me. and i drive with my left arm on my left leg my hand about 7 or 8 and it goes nice and straight down the road. or at 12 and usally no issues. its how i was taught to do it use the crosser over valve to help in a head on


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

crazymike;494348 said:


> I got hit head on with my plow angled to the right.
> 
> The plow angled to the left, tripped and shot him off to the side. Not a scratch on my truck. It acted like a shock absorber


I always considered this to be safest in case of an impact. I change the angle alot depending on the curve of the road and keep it straight if I wind up on the highway.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*IF I ANGLE MY FRONT BLADE TO THE LEFT AND ADD A WING PLOW ON THE RIGHT WOULD I BE A V PLOWER?*


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

A lot of guys around here leave theit plows straight. I always angle mine towards the curb- especially if I'm going on corwded/narrow streets.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

wow....this is sure some entertaining reading, not really sure what purpose it serves but i guess thats life
i angle my 12 foot Viking to the right but its still 10 feet wide...what does that make me ???

also is this SIMA thing the bible or something ??....plowing for 25 years and never heard of it


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

FISHERBOY;494234 said:


> I hav a very large problem with guys in my area not angling there plows when they travel, :yow!: i always angle mine toward the left, maybe they don't realize they could hurt someone, i wish something can be done :yow!:


I agree with this but only for the few inconsiderate plow drivers who hang their plows over the centerline of the road and hardly slow down. Especially the narrow roads. I had an 8'6" straight blade before my V and usually kept it straight, angeling it when needed depending on oncoming traffic. My thinking was that if I ever began to slide one way or the other I could angle the blade accordingly to bounce off the approaching snowbank. My hand is almost always on that button. Haven't had the chance to try that though. Highway travel only slightly angled to the right because of the "sail" effect. It is just common courtesy to make adjustments to stay on your side of the centerline, if you can't then put a "wide load" banner on and go 15 mph.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Interesting reading so far. I have a Blizzard 810 on my Chevy 3500 dually with a rack body which is 8' wide. I travel with the wings retracted so the plow is the same width as the truck. I only travel 1.7 miles from one end of my route to the other on public roads so I don't worry about traffic much anyway. Most of my plowing is on a private road that is longer than the distance from the garage to the start of that road.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW all I can say is that some people have way to much time on their hands.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha, even without the head, those STS machines are a solid 14' wide! A 12 row is what, 36' wide? Gee Dave, you'd better take those duals off that magnum!!! you might roll over someone!!!! HAHA

-Mike


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

lets get back on topic and keep from the name calling and attacks.

Thanks


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Tractor Plower;495160 said:


> Haha, even without the head, those STS machines are a solid 14' wide! A 12 row is what, 36' wide? Gee Dave, you'd better take those duals off that magnum!!! you might roll over someone!!!! HAHA
> 
> -Mike


I had two round bales on the front of a versatile loader. I was swinging wide to turn right into a drive way and the person behind me decided to pass me on the shoulder. She took off the mirror but for some reason kept going and I just figured she was drunk or something. 1 week later the police showed up to do a report. She wanted to put it through her insurance.

Since she failed to stop, I was not held liable to the accident. I talked to the cop for some time about this though. Had she stopped, because I was over the yellow line I would be held liable according to Ontario law. Even though I had a slow moving vehicle sign, flashers, etc... and even though she was passing on the shoulder.

Also, AAEMSO makes a 40' corn head which is pretty damn big, it's a 24 row.
I can't see your 12 row being 40'.

There is a guy here with a cat and he's got a 16 row. It's a nice machine but it's not as productive as you would think on corn. The capacity helps, but he can't drive that quick. To make up time you have to unload on the run. As for beans? It smokes anything else out there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Most corn around here is grown in 30" rows. A 12 row is 30 ft wide. Just in case anybody wants to know. I also only have a little JD 9560 with a 25 ft Bean head and a 6 row corn head. I do have a 12 row corn planter though. We have been very fortunate moving machinery on the road, we still have some land in Mississauga and that's where most of our snow is. I do agree your snow blade is narrower when angled and when moving our larger blades we do angle them. All of our equipment sits on site for the winter, so there is no road travel. I think a good driver will make more of a difference in safety, then a bad driver with his blade angled the right way. I drive a salt truck all night and it doesn't have a blade, so to me it doesn't matter.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Michael J. Donovan;495230 said:


> lets get back on topic
> 
> Thanks


.....:waving:

corn or snow?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;495275 said:


> .....:waving:
> 
> corn or snow?


LOL................. It is pretty funny if you think about it!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

You beat me to it SnoFarmer


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JD Dave;495279 said:


> LOL................. It is pretty funny if you think about it!!


Ai*nt It!



My straight 8.2 blade hangs to the left.


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

*follow directions*

On page 18 of the Fisher manual it says specifically to raise your blade so that it does not block the lights and *place it in the straight position before driving to the next site*. this will prevent overheating.
DON'T KILL THE MESSENGER. I just thought it interesting when I was reading the manual on drop speed. Of course it also says not to drive over 45 mph with the blade on. IMO a slight conflict of liability there.


----------



## ohchit (Jan 3, 2008)

I always have my blade straight when driving. I that way if a car in front of me does something stupid I don't want to put the cutting edge threw a window and take off someones head. Because if it is angled one side is sticking up just the right height as a driver or passenger side window.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I run my V blade in a scoop position on the road, this way I can always see my blade and it's so much easier on the front end.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

MTO fined my driver for straight bladding a 9' plow, $150.00 !!


----------



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Greenscape4u.co;495762 said:


> MTO fined my driver for straight bladding a 9' plow, $150.00 !!


OF COURSE AND RIGHTLY SO....YOU ARE OVER WIDTH


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm making the point that its irrelevant which position people like to carry their plows in , there are laws that dictate it. I agree , its for a good reason.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

JD , how you figure keeping the "v" blade in the scoop position is easier on the truck ? the further out the weight is the more stress is put on the front end of your truck ?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

JD Dave;495642 said:


> I run my V blade in a scoop position on the road, this way I can always see my blade and it's so much easier on the front end.





Greenscape4u.co;495927 said:


> JD , how you figure keeping the "v" blade in the scoop position is easier on the truck ? the further out the weight is the more stress is put on the front end of your truck ?


I could be wrong, but I think he was using a weeeee little bit of sarcasm.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

you think ?  , lol .... I'm curious about the new Western "Wide Out" they say thats a pretty heavy blade too. We're buying a new Chev 5500 4X4, was only going to be a salt truck until I seen this new plow , 10' I believe ? any thoughts guys .....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Duncan90si;495994 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think he was using a weeeee little bit of sarcasm.


Maybe a little but I'm sure my Boss manual said something about the scoop position being better for the road. LOL


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

GTMS;495381 said:


> On page 18 of the Fisher manual it says specifically to raise your blade so that it does not block the lights and *place it in the straight position before driving to the next site*. this will prevent overheating.
> DON'T KILL THE MESSENGER. I just thought it interesting when I was reading the manual on drop speed. Of course it also says not to drive over 45 mph with the blade on. IMO a slight conflict of liability there.


What size blade was this manual for?

I don't know about other brands of plows, but my lights are above my blade....

Funny, I was looking at my own truck while out working with it last night, my bed is about 8' wide so my 9'-2" blade at full extension would only stick out 7" further per side... hardly a problem... but I don't feel like a ticket regardless. I guess the real offenders are the guys with the big blades AND WINGS on them.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I run my 9-2 vee straight because when I put it into the vee position the edges are too close to the road. On a not so good road or pulling into a parking lot they will hit. I have never had a problem with being too wide, even on the side roads. The only time I put it into a vee is on the highway because the road is smother, and at the higher speeds I can slice thru the air like a fine German auto. I also have to put it into scoop at my bank's drive-thru when I am depositing all of my payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Greenscape4u.co;495922 said:


> I'm making the point that its irrelevant which position people like to carry their plows in , there are laws that dictate it. I agree , its for a good reason.


Could you site the law or post a link to it..?

Our Canadian members might be interested


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Greenscape4u.co;496009 said:


> you think ?  , lol .... I'm curious about the new Western "Wide Out" they say thats a pretty heavy blade too. We're buying a new Chev 5500 4X4, was only going to be a salt truck until I seen this new plow , 10' I believe ? any thoughts guys .....


wait for next year when they come out with a 10'-12'. Similar to the big blizzard. I don't think you will be happy with that small a blade. We went with boss V because they were the only one making one big enough.

Either that or go with an avalanche pusher, or something like that. I'm considering at getting a push box on the next dump truck because ANYONE can plow with a pusher and be effective.

Also, PM me some time, or maybe I will make a thread. The 5500 is a nice looking truck, but it has some serious issues. However, there are a few things that can be done to prevent these issues.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

SnoFarmer;496298 said:


> Could you site the law or post a link to it..?
> 
> Our Canadian members might be interested





> 109.(1) Width of vehicle Maximum vehicle width is 2.6 metres (102" or 8.5ft) except Tractor Trailer can be 2.8 metres





> 62.(25) Lights on vehicles, objects and contrivances over 2.6 metres in width When it's dark or difficult to see, if any part of your vehicle, your load, or anything you're towing is more than 2.6 metres (8.5 feet) wide it must have 2 red lights or 2 red reflectors, one on each extreme corner.


sited: http://of4wd.com/pdf/Ontario_Highway_Traffic_Act.pdf


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

yamaguy;496167 said:


> I run my 9-2 vee straight because when I put it into the vee position the edges are too close to the road. On a not so good road or pulling into a parking lot they will hit. I have never had a problem with being too wide, even on the side roads. The only time I put it into a vee is on the highway because the road is smother, and at the higher speeds I can slice thru the air like a fine German auto. I also have to put it into scoop at my bank's drive-thru when I am depositing all of my payup


Ofcourse you don't have a problem taking up 10' of the road, it's the people swerving out of your way.

Your plow corners hitting the ground are not a problem. In fact, the plow is designed to rub against the ground. I can get 4+ years (doing all commercial) out of a cutting edge with the corner hitting the ground all the time.

I`ve seen one gut brake the corner off his cutting edge and it was faulty.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Greenscape4u.co;495927 said:


> JD , how you figure keeping the "v" blade in the scoop position is easier on the truck ? the further out the weight is the more stress is put on the front end of your truck ?


i believe it was a joke that just happend to slip past u. no offense


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymike;496762 said:


> wait for next year when they come out with a 10'-12'. Similar to the big blizzard. I don't think you will be happy with that small a blade. We went with boss V because they were the only one making one big enough.
> 
> Either that or go with an avalanche pusher, or something like that. I'm considering at getting a push box on the next dump truck because ANYONE can plow with a pusher and be effective.
> 
> Also, PM me some time, or maybe I will make a thread. The 5500 is a nice looking truck, but it has some serious issues. However, there are a few things that can be done to prevent these issues.


Just wondering how your going to transport the pusher safely on the road? Or are you going to leave it on site?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

JD Dave;496771 said:


> Just wondering how your going to transport the pusher safely on the road? Or are you going to leave it on site?


Is there such thing as a pusher that converts to a trailer? ie: hydraulic fold down axle on one end, hitch on the other? Seen farm equipment like that...

If not, they should make one. I claim the patent! 

Theres a couple guys here with pushers on backhoes. They operate in the middle of the night when traffic is as low as possible and have been courteous to other drivers, moving over wherever possible. Never had any time where I've felt like I'm being run off the road by those guys...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

derekbroerse;496783 said:


> Is there such thing as a pusher that converts to a trailer? ie: hydraulic fold down axle on one end, hitch on the other? Seen farm equipment like that...
> 
> If not, they should make one. I claim the patent!
> 
> Theres a couple guys here with pushers on backhoes. They operate in the middle of the night when traffic is as low as possible and have been courteous to other drivers, moving over wherever possible. Never had any time where I've felt like I'm being run off the road by those guys...


We run our stuff down into the city with blades up to 16 ft in off hours but they stay on site for the winter. So it's a 30 mile trip there in the fall and back in the spring.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

JD Dave;496771 said:


> Just wondering how your going to transport the pusher safely on the road? Or are you going to leave it on site?


It would be more or less left on site. We have like 4 large sites in row. So it would be taken down the road with a lead vehicle like the loader.

Or we might consider getting a fold in pusher like we have on the loader.

Ideally I would go with the horst setup, but it`s a $20,000 plow and would require a custom mount and to plumb the front of the dump.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymike;496796 said:


> It would be more or less left on site. We have like 4 large sites in row. So it would be taken down the road with a lead vehicle like the loader.
> 
> Or we might consider getting a fold in pusher like we have on the loader.
> 
> Ideally I would go with the horst setup, but it`s a $20,000 plow and would require a custom mount and to plumb the front of the dump.


If your talking about a Hydra Fold they are not worth the money anyway. They are far too heavy for what they are and they really have not sold many since the first year they brought them out.. BTW we have a conversion plate to put a 12 ft horst pusher on a single or tandem axle that has the t bar quick tach.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

derekbroerse;496783 said:


> Is there such thing as a pusher that converts to a trailer? ie: hydraulic fold down axle on one end, hitch on the other? Seen farm equipment like that...
> 
> If not, they should make one. I claim the patent!
> 
> Theres a couple guys here with pushers on backhoes. They operate in the middle of the night when traffic is as low as possible and have been courteous to other drivers, moving over wherever possible. Never had any time where I've felt like I'm being run off the road by those guys...


This is what we do. In off hours it`s not a problem. It is guys in pickup trucks driving around with blades straight as if they are the only ones on the road.

You could consider buying a header wagon to put your pusher on. We just move ours back to the farm on the float


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

JD Dave;496802 said:


> If your talking about a Hydra Fold they are not worth the money anyway. They are far too heavy for what they are and they really have not sold many since the first year they brought them out.. BTW we have a conversion plate to put a 12 ft horst pusher on a single or tandem axle that has the t bar quick tach.


Good to know.

I`m going to buy a John Deere 6030 next year and I`m thinking of going with the team storm blade. It goes from angle to pushbox much like the horst, but it uses a electro hydro convertor that allows you to use a remote control joystick in the cab rather than your remote levers. I find this more intuitive and easier to plow with.

In fact, I forgot about this company. They make a similar blade for the dump trucks and I might go see them this summer.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

derekbroerse;496037 said:


> What size blade was this manual for?
> 
> I don't know about other brands of plows, but my lights are above my blade....
> 
> Funny, I was looking at my own truck while out working with it last night, my bed is about 8' wide so my 9'-2" blade at full extension would only stick out 7" further per side... hardly a problem... but I don't feel like a ticket regardless. I guess the real offenders are the guys with the big blades AND WINGS on them.


The mold board on the X-Blade is so tall that when raised up and angled it blocks the light from one of the head lights.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

It's not about how wide the plow is or how you carry it. The gripe is about taking space from the opposite lane and not making an effort to slow down or go to the side to make room when traffic comes at you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymike;496821 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I`m going to buy a John Deere 6030 next year and I`m thinking of going with the team storm blade. It goes from angle to pushbox much like the horst, but it uses a electro hydro convertor that allows you to use a remote control joystick in the cab rather than your remote levers. I find this more intuitive and easier to plow with.
> 
> In fact, I forgot about this company. They make a similar blade for the dump trucks and I might go see them this summer.


Horst makes the same blade as the storm also, it's just not on there site. It's cheaper and better then the storm also. It goes from a 12 ft box to a 18 ft angle blade. Electric over hydraulic is nice but if you just buy the hydraulic loader stick in your 6430, you can use it for up and down and left and right. Then you can use your hydrualic remotes for the wings. This set up is more reliable IMO and a lot cheaper. But what do I know, I drive around with my blade straight!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;496833 said:


> It's not about how wide the plow is or how you carry it. The gripe is about taking space from the opposite lane and not making an effort to slow down or go to the side to make room when traffic comes at you.


No not true - he asked why people keep their plow straight thats all


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

crazymike;494352 said:


> the way you were talking I read you to carry your straight blade straight down the road.
> 
> For those who don`t understand why this is a problem, it sticks out over the lines and is unsafe for oncoming motorists. Some people don`t seem to understand that an angled blade takes up less width than a straightened blade.


Hey rjfetz1, at post # 17, and then this one I quoted by crazymike and others following, the topic became more refined to what the point seems to be. What other problem (and he stated having a large problem) would fisherboy have with how others carry their blades? How else would it matter to other people? If fisherboy did indeed mean otherwise then I guess I'll have to go down in flames on this one with crazymike and Ford_7.3_meyer and derekbroerse. You have to read between the lines sometimes.


----------



## GOFN2 (Jan 14, 2006)

I travel with my Boss v in many different positions. Sometime V, sometimes straight, and when I really want to freak people out I go full scoop!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

JD Dave;496843 said:


> Horst makes the same blade as the storm also, it's just not on there site. It's cheaper and better then the storm also. It goes from a 12 ft box to a 18 ft angle blade. Electric over hydraulic is nice but if you just buy the hydraulic loader stick in your 6430, you can use it for up and down and left and right. Then you can use your hydrualic remotes for the wings. This set up is more reliable IMO and a lot cheaper. But what do I know, I drive around with my blade straight!


I didnt know you could do that with the loader stick in the 6030 series. That is really good to know. Thats the only reason I liked the team storm was the electric over hydraulic.

I used to be a Horst dealer and Im a big fan of their products. From the frey loaders to all of their attachments. I still can get quite a good deal on their products. They actually called me when they were coming out with that new blade but I didnt have anything to put it on.

I even thought about going with an electrical diverter for the angling but I guess the 60 series does that with the remote.

I wanted the 60 series this year, but couldn't justify the cost. My friend had a demo at their dealership, fully loaded, CVT, but it was a big cost and I didnt get the contract I was going to place it at.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

by the way, Illinois allows snowplow blades up to 12' to be on the road as long as you have a roof mounted beacon on and flags on each edge i have one on my truck and have never had an issue with any law enforcement.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i didnt read through this thread but ill add that i run mine straight. that way i know exactly how high my blade is on both sides, i can raise it evenly if i come to a grade level change so i dont scrape the ground. I keep my blade about 3-4 inches off the ground. The reason i dont angle it is because i hate having the one side sticking out so far and it will block the headlight at some angles. most of roads out here are about 10-11ft wide so there is no issues with lane width.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

the company i work for has 2 storm like blades i think horst and 1fold down storm like is more versatile and faster. tractor run angled and trucks with 810s straight my little 7foot 5 straight


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

newhol plower;498563 said:


> the company i work for has 2 storm like blades i think horst and 1fold down storm like is more versatile and faster. tractor run angled and trucks with 810s straight my little 7foot 5 straight


I'd like to hear your input, but I can't understand anything you typed. Sorry!


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

84deisel;497541 said:


> by the way, Illinois allows snowplow blades up to 12' to be on the road as long as you have a roof mounted beacon on and flags on each edge i have one on my truck and have never had an issue with any law enforcement.


I bet you'd have a problem if you didn't angle a blade that big driving down the road.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

JD Dave;498571 said:


> I'd like to hear your input, but I can't understand anything you typed. Sorry!


sorry new to the site jd dave we have 110 to 150 horsepower tractors and run them down the road. they are all 12 feet wide and they run them angled. 2 are horst blades that rotate forward straight or backward. 16 feet when out straight. 1 horst blade has hydraulic fold down wings and 12 feet wide. the rotating blades can plow more snow in less time. the angle blading is a full 16 feet versus 12 feet wide with the other. we have 3 f-350 with 810 blizzards and they all run them straight down the road with wings folded in. i drive a tc 45 it has a 7.5 foot blade. i keep it straight down the road.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

newhol plower;498585 said:


> sorry new to the site jd dave we have 110 to 150 horsepower tractors and run them down the road. they are all 12 feet wide and they run them angled. 2 are horst blades that rotate forward straight or backward. 16 feet when out straight. 1 horst blade has hydraulic fold down wings and 12 feet wide. the rotating blades can plow more snow in less time. the angle blading is a full 16 feet versus 12 feet wide with the other. we have 3 f-350 with 810 blizzards and they all run them straight down the road with wings folded in. i drive a tc 45 it has a 7.5 foot blade. i keep it straight down the road.


I see now. You have 2 Horst 12 ft pushers with hydraulic wings that when folded out make a 16 ft angle plow. The other 12 ft horst just has end plates that go up and down and do not increase width. Cool. Welcome to the site!


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

SnoFarmer;494406 said:


> Would you please site your sources web page for us?
> 
> It is published to carry it to the left.
> if you angel it to the right your blade is closer to the snowbank on your right not farther away..
> ...


I think what he's saying is it's less dangerous! He didn't say it was further away when it's angled to the right. He said the snow bank (hardpacked ice and what not) is obviously closer on the right. And that if you hit it when angled to the right, you would be pushed off back into the road rather than being sucked off the road. Makes perfect sense to me SnowFarmer.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ya now Fisherboy started this thread and most have questioned exactly what he is referring to & why he has not jumped in to clearifiy is beyond me. What's up Fisherboy - don't you even follow up on your own threads??


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

I could care less 

It dosent matter,,,,why should it 

I dont know why I even bother to comment on these type questions ?

""":"" This will probably get "deleted" by the plowsite police "":":":":":"


----------

